# Getting kicked of friends of public land



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Watched this video today, amazing the crap some people try to pull. OnX maps is a great tool to have for sure, I've got the phone version and the GPS, it's worth it for sure. Just another example of a future of what hunting will be like if states get their way and start selling section by section of our amazing federal lands off. How many have had an issue like this?






Protect our public lands: http://www.backcountryhunters.org

And also know where you're at on them and use them: https://www.onxmaps.com


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Never had an issue like that but I do have gps maps on my phone. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I downloaded to app for my phone, it didn't work very well. It took forever to load my location and the map if it would load at all. I bought the chip for my new Rino GPS and I love it. My son had a pauns elk tag this year and it was spot on for the Bryce Canyon boundary and the private/public boundaries close to Alton. Well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This guy puts out some good videos but I just can't take someone serious that wears a flat brimmed hat


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> This guy puts out some good videos but I just can't take someone serious that wears a flat brimmed hat


Another reason i like you...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Did his momma tell him. Your ears do not go inside of your hat.


----------

